

Children with high IQ more likely to do drugs as adults  - casemorton
http://www.m.webmd.com/children/news/20111114/high-iq-in-childhood-may-predict-later-drug-use

======
tokenadult
Date of publication November 2011. Previous submissions of same underlying
story from other sites:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3237261>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2364425>

These discussions are about a single, unreplicated observational study. The
study doesn't prove causation and may not be generalizable to other countries
besides the UK (where the study occurred).

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

